# No-Bake Craft Clay recipe



## Mandy (Dec 12, 2006)

*No-Bake Craft Clay*

1 cup cornstarch
1 1/4 cups cold water
2 cups baking soda
food coloring (optional)
paint (optional)

Add all ingredients in saucepan and stir over medium heat for about 4 minutes. Mixture should be consistency of moist mashed potatoes. Add food coloring if desired. Remove from heat, turn on a plate and cover with a damp cloth. Let cool. When cool knead like dough. At this point you may store in an airtight container. For Easter shape clay into egg shapes. Let dry and paint. You may also flatten one side and glue to brooch backs to make Easter jewelry.


----------



## jamacro (Dec 6, 2007)

*Thanks for the recipe*

I am learning to make things out of polymer clay This recipe sounds fun to work with too Thanks


----------



## lilly (Apr 30, 2008)

hello~ are you able to post some pics here..??

i am a rec therapist working with the elderly, primarily people with dementia. i am thinking this may be something we could use for our arts and crafts sessions. 

thank you so much for posting the recipe. i will try it at home first...


----------



## lilly (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Thanks for the recipe*



			
				jamacro said:
			
		

> I am learning to make things out of polymer clay This recipe sounds fun to work with too Thanks



i remember about 10 years ago first reading about polymer clay. one can get very creative with it indeed~ have fun..


----------

